
Boston Based Startup Goes Live with app that gives Job applicants an edge - bgelb7
Boston, MA:  This week, Jobgator Inc, a startup focused on giving candidates an edge in the job application process will launch their software live to the world.  Three months ago, Jobgator was accepted to MassChallenge, one of the world’s best small business accelerator programs.  Jobgator aims to disrupt the way applicants apply for jobs, and the way recruiters recruit by providing candidates an edge in the application process.  Jobgator provides an easy way to evaluate and improve their resume based off of several different levels of feedback given by Jobgator’s predictive platform prior to applying thus increasing chances of an interview.<p>Jobgator’s innovative software uses predictive algorithms to provide candidates a chance to tailor their resumes for each job, and include necessary keywords and job skills prior to applying for jobs.  Jobgator software also ranks top job results by taking into account top keywords and skills in the individual&#x27;s resume and then uses those top words to deliver more relevant jobs to the candidates. Jobgator will also provide candidates with a summary of how they will fit in culturally at the company they are applying to in order to tell them how the company fits in with their beliefs, ideals, and previous experience.  This will help inform and empower candidates to choose jobs that they will be more effective and happy in!<p>As a former college student who struggled to find a job after graduation, CEO&#x2F;Founder Ben Gelb hopes to not only build a thriving business but also have a strong social mission focused on helping disadvantaged and frustrated job applicants. One of his social mission is to eradicate discrimination and promote gender equal pay!<p>Jobgator is currently in the process of raising a funding round and is excited to see their business launch and begin to grow. Jobgator has just launched!
Check out Jobgator’s website at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jobgator.io and email jobgator.us@gmail.com for more information!
======
stablemap
I think you should introduce yourself through a Show HN, focused on features,
instead of a press release.

